# Any of you pen makers want a Coral Snake skin?



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Fresh / beautiful coloring. Must have just shed? I'm in Santa Fe, Texas. All the best, Guy

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=686275308108101&set=pcb.686275744774724&type=1&theater


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man...that is one long arse coral snake , Guy... I ain't got the skills to cast it but I bet it will be snapped up today by one of the other guys...

Bill...you out there ?????


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

already been claimed.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> already been claimed.


I ain't nowhere near long enough to make you a belt, Shawn....:rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

maybe a hat band.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Can't wait to see what you make out of it..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Snake skin soup


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Come by sometime when your down and I will give you one already tanned


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

thanks Bobby - I'll call next time I'm down.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

my buddies dog kills one or two a year and they are huge about 3-5ft long


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

3-5' long? They'd be world records then.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

Johnny V E said:


> 3-5' long? They'd be world records then.


they might be 2-3 ft but here are a few his dog has killed in the past two years 10 total


----------

